# What tricks can your dog do?



## jordan200 (Sep 1, 2013)

Aside from the usual important training (recall etc), have you taught your dog any tricks? What can he/she do?


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

What do you consider a trick? 

My dog does all the basics - sit, down, up, off, relax (lay on side), wait, etc... 
He also does things with no practical purpose, which I guess is more of a trick? He speaks (though sometimes you ask him to speak and he sneezes), shakes either paw, gives high 5's, turns around in either direction, weaves around your legs when you walk, plays dead when you make your finger a gun and say "BANG!", he files his own nails on a board with sand paper when you tell him to "dig dig" (hmm that's sort of practical... also will dig holes and mix soil outside), he rolls over, begs, if you ask him "Where's ....?" (me, my husband, my best friend) he'll go find them, he'll dance with you, he'll catch a treat in his mouth... that's all that's coming to mind at the moment.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I recently taught Snowball to untangle himself from his leash when we're on walks. Hooray - no more bending down to pull the leash from between his legs!

He can also: shake, roll over, play dead, spin/turn, and give high fives and high 10s. I'm pretty scatter brained when it comes to training, so we tend to jump around a lot. Right now we're working intermittently on prayers, sit pretty, and random actions to improve our clicker training. Today it was "lift your left paw". Tomorrow will probably be "lift your right paw".


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Cute tricks? Crawl, turn, spin (going the other way), up (standing up on his back feet), over, under, touch, speak, grrr (growling on command), paw, roll over, bang bang!, play bow, scratch.. I'm also in the process of teaching him to jump on my back on command, we are also working on "top" which is where he puts his paws on my forearm, and then we're going to do "duck" which is when he does the same thing, but with his head under my forearm. He's also learning to go between my legs in a figure 8. We are also teaching him to recognize his toys by name. So far he knows "wubba" that's it lol!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Hmmm....Alannah's "for fun" tricks are - beg, spin, give paw, speak, touch, and roll over. 

We are still working on the basics with Murphy as he came to us knowing nothing more than sit (sometimes) and stay. He now has sit, stay, come, lay down, and give paw!


----------



## jordan200 (Sep 1, 2013)

One of mine can skate and say 'hello', hes the top result when you search 'chihuahua skating' on youtube. Ive always wanted to teach my dogs to fetch the mail, but sadly theyre too short for the mailbox lol.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Watson knows:
high five (left, right, or both paws)
paw on my foot (left, right, or both paws)
"circus" (standing on his hind legs)
spin (left or right)
rollover (most of the way on cue)
"target" (both front feet on an object)
"touch" (touch something with his nose)
sit pretty

I'm trying to get rollover on cue better, plus variations of that where he stops on his side (like play dead) or on his back.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Soro knows a few 

We are working on handstands right now.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Goodness. Lots? Haha. We love tricks!

I'll share a few as pictures and videos. 







The Orbit trick is way improved, these days. She'll orbit a tree or a soccer goal or whatever really on the other side of a field from me, as long as I identify it clearly. -






Gypsyance2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Sit Pretty, if you can't tell. Hehe. - 

GypsyHalloween by grinningd0g, on Flickr


GypsyUpTongue by grinningd0g, on Flickr

We're working on a Footstall. I put the Handstand trick on the back burner for now.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Pepper:
-basics= sit, down, stay, drop it, come (~80% of the time)
-beg
-bang!= play dead
-shake= left and right
-four= put all four on the floor, he naturally likes to lift one of his forepaws when he sits.
-watch
-back up
-spin= left and right
-settle= lay on your side
-agility stuff= go (jump), tunnel, hoop, etc, etc
-obedience stuff= place, around, drop on recall
-touch
-leave it

Bae Dog
-basics= sit, down, drop it, stay, wait, no recall here 
-high 5
-shake
-back up
-get in the back seat/front seat
-spin= one way
-beg
-touch
-mushing commands= hike!/go!, gee, haw, whoa
-some obedience stuff= around
-up!= stand on hind legs, This one is bad because when adults are nervous to pet him they will hold their hands up high above his head which is consequently the hand signal for this command. My elderly relative was completely aghast that the dog was behaving so "badly".
-get bone, ball, toy, etc.
-that'll do= stop barking at whatever
-settle= kind of, in the middle of working on this one

Uhhh... I feel like I'm forgetting some. But yeah. We work on these things daily and new stuff whenever I think of them! Bae Dog needs to learn place and we need to work on recall. Pepper needs stop being so good at the stuff he already knows. Both dogs walk nicely on lead- thats a "trick" I can't live without.


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

Fun tricks:
- Spin
- Twirl (opposite direction spin)
- Bow
- Sit Pretty
- Dance (hind legs)
- Wave
- Shake
- Paw targeting
- Target (nose targeting stick)
- Touch (nose targeting fingers)
- Bow
- High five
- Kisses
- Get dad
- Get your toy
- Crawl

We haven't learned anything new in awhile. I'm a little overwhelmed with grad school this year but I really want to get into some new tricks.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

@K&G... Footstalls. That's one thing I don't think I'll ever be able to do with Soro. Actually, maybe I'll go to a gym one day and have someone spot me as I safely drop 65 lb onto my feet as I lie on my back. If that turns out well then I might add footstall to my list too.

@Schmikry... I LOVE that sit pretty is on your list! Glad to see you two have mastered it


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

So far she knows:

Sit
Stay
Leave It
Shake paw
Roll Over
"Bang" (make hand into gun and she flops on her back)
Go crate
Go upstairs
Get your toy
Go to the door
Lay down
Stand up (stands on hind legs, kinda like sit pretty)
Jump (she'll jump into the air)


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Shep knows right/left, he can count, and read


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

sit,lay,stay(which also works as leave it),come,shake,hi(wave),spin,play dead,up,down,jump,weave,tunnel,pose(standing against an obstacle). Working on a better drop it,and an the "around" trick.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Alright, I finally have time to compile a list:

Basics:
-Sit
-Stay
-Wait, Ok
-Down
-Stand
-Come
-Go away
-Up, Off
-Leave it

Others:
-Manners (cross paws)
-Bad boy (head down between paws)
-Sit pretty
-Balance (a treat on his nose, can be used with "Sit Pretty", will wait till I say "3")
-Shy (paw over nose)
-Growl
-Bark
-Chomp (chomps his mouth without making a sound)
-Touch (paw)
-Target (nose)
-Paw (shake, high five, "Say hi")
-Other paw, Both paws (over my arm, then duck head under) 
-Get ____, Bring it here
-Circle (go around object)
-Clean up (put things in bins)
-Jump (over things)
-Wingardium leviosa (jump in place)
-Confundo (spin in circles)
-Avada kedavra (play dead)
-Crucio (roll over)
-Roll over
-Bang! (play dead)
-Back up
-Swing (sideways walking)
-Rev (reverse circle around me)
-Pivot
-Tip toe (stand up on hind legs)
-Kiss
-Hug (rests head on shoulder and lets you put arms around his neck)
-Super hug (jumps up on me so I catch him)
-Bow
-Crawl
-Through (legs, under coffee tables, gaps, etc)
-Step in (walk with me between my legs)
-Close it (doors, drawers)
-Flip (handstand)
-Dig
-Lights (flips light switches. Working on building distance for this one)
-Give it to ____ (brings item to person)
-Piggyback (jumps onto my back)
-Limp
-Weave (agility)
-Walk it (also agility, but works on walls and stuff)
-March
-Catch
-Pound it (nose bumps my closed fist, the more forceful the better)
-Tug (also translates into "Open" if I tie a rope around a handle)
-Hold it (hold item in mouth)
-Hide (go under bed)
-Bed time (pulls blanket over himself)
-Don't move (stays stock still)
-Other side (turns around so I can groom/nail clip/wipe paws on his other side)
-Bubbles (blow bubbles in water)

Others without any specific names:
-item identification for some toys
-stacking ring shaped things on peg shaped things
-his 'March' and 'Limp' match whichever feet I limp and jump on. I had dreams of doing a doggy Gangnam Style with him. He's not fast enough but the coordination is nice.
-Some nosework. He's trained on black pepper because, uh, if I ever lose my pepper shaker....

Most of his tricks have multiple cues as well. Like for Bow, there's the verbal but he bows if I tilt my head/body at him too. And most of his tricks are also compatible like... "Kiss" is give kisses but he understand it when I say "Go give _____ kisses!" Or instances where I didn't teach a specific task, like putting mail into an open drawer and closing it, as a trick. But I can point to mail, point to the drawer, then say "Close it." Generalization, I guess. To me, showmanship, execution, and generalization (a dog showing the ability and confidence performing anywhere) are the most impressive parts of a trick, not necessarily the trick itself.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Soro, for the win.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Shhhhhh, do not feed his ego!


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

So our boy occasionally like stalks and pounces on his toys? Is that something he can be taught to do on command??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes! If you consistently mark and reward it, you can put it on cue. Imagine putting a toy on the ground and saying something like, "Let's go hunt!" and your dog stalking towards a toy then pouncing on it. That would make a cute trick!

You can also mark 'stalk' and 'pounce' as two separate behaviors too.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Gally knows:

-bang (aka play dead)
-roll over
-leg weave
-high five
-shake a paw (left and right)
-show me (aka 101 things to do with a box game)
-mark (touch item with nose)
-step (touch item with paw)
-touch (touch nose to my hand)
-back (back up)
-up (jump up)
-off (jump off)
-speak
-quiet
-wiggle (wiggle your ears)
-dance (stand on back legs and spin in a circle)
-wave (agility weave)
-tunnel (agility tunnel)
-jump (agility jump)
-other side (switch side you're walking on)
-spin and twirl (left and right)
-leave it
-drop it
-take it
-go to your room (go to bedroom)
-crate time (go in crate)
-sit, down, stand
-with me (a loose heel)
-kisses
-get the ball
-eyes (look at me)
-finish (walk around behind me and sit in heel position)
-basket (put toy in the toy box)

We're working on bow and go to mat right now.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Wiggling ears. VIDEO PLEASE.


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

Canyx said:


> Wiggling ears. VIDEO PLEASE.


Oh yeah! I second that.

I think Luna's lagging behind most of her peers here, but hey, I'm a first time dog owner, and she's a first time dog :-D

Besides the basic commands, she knows the following that I would classify as tricks, not obedience:
paw, other paw (working on left, right)
high five
roll over
crawl
jump
over (jumps over outstretched legs/ arms)
find it (finds a toy after I hide it)
touch (nudges hand. She hates this one, but it's still new to her, we're working on it)
play dead (only 50% so far)
EDIT a few days later: She also does Beg (sit on hind legs, front paws in the air)

wow, the list is short, we need to pick up the pace.

Lots of good ideas in this thread on what to teach her next! Some of them seem impossible. Like the leg weaving, wow. I also want to teach her SO BADLY to pick up and put her toys away. I also saw a kikopup video where she give her dog a kibble and asks him to put it into a bowl. Now that's a party trick.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Soro wins, but Kimma knows quite a few:

Heel
Heel backwards
Play dead
Spin both ways
Shake
High five
Back up
Hold
Feet (2o2o in agility)
Weave poles
Snoopy (lay down on top of her crate)
Close doors/cabinets/drawers
Walk it (translated from agility to life)
Jump
Tunnel
Back stall
Bow
Wave
Finish left
Finish right
Weave through legs
Stand/stand for exam
Down/drop on recall
Sit/sit for exam
Jump on the table
Retrieve (random objects and formal retrieve)
Find front from any position
Find heel from any position
Dance (stand on back legs and spin)
Target objects with nose or paw
Touch nose to hand
Wrap objects (pole, jump standard, tree, etc.)
Handstand
Shame (put her head under my arm like she’s shameful)
Roll in a blanket
Find her leash (a specific one we use for agility)
Get me her food bowl
Clean up her toys

OH! And a personal favorite: "Go find the cat!" (go to the ferret's room) 

Uhhhhh... I think that's it?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

@Canyx - I noticed that you just kinda slipped these in: 
-Wingardium leviosa (jump in place)
-Confundo (spin in circles)
-Avada kedavra (play dead)
-Crucio (roll over)

I taught Shep "These aren't the droids you're looking for" b/c of Soro's Harry Potter tricks


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

hanksimon said:


> @Canyx - I noticed that you just kinda slipped these in:
> -Wingardium leviosa (jump in place)
> -Confundo (spin in circles)
> -Avada kedavra (play dead)
> ...


Thats adorable!

Canyx posted a video of Soro doing Harry Potter tricks as I recall. How does the 'droids' one work? Perhaps.... a video.... Please?


----------



## Vivyd (Mar 8, 2013)

Linken knows:
-sit/坐
-come/过来
-down/躺
-stand
-drop it
-leave it
-No/Stop (stop whatever you're doing and sit down)
-Okay (release)
-fetch
-catch (not so great yet, but it's coming along)
-touch (nose to hand)
-paw （an object）
-several object names; leash, treat ball, frisbee, tug, bowl
-shake/摩手
-roll over
-bow
-speak/叫
-bed
-进去 (get in the crate)
-开门 (open the door)
-上 )get onto on whatever I point at...bed, sofa, bench, moped etc)
-off (get off whatever he is on)
-beg
-wait/等等
-kiss/亲亲

There's some others I'm working on and taught halfway and then had difficulties and gave up for the time being...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Eddee can give me a double high five while on top of a rocking recliner.  Leah Lu and Eddee can spin in circles ... what I call "Do Pretties" ... Leeo could sing on cue ... how I miss that!  Other than that they just do the normal obedience things.

Cookie does't really do any tricks yet ... but she does take off your socks for you!


----------



## snugtheshug (Nov 8, 2013)

Our Pugzu Snug The Shug can do lots of tricks here is a youtube video I did of her.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Snug, your dog is soooo cute lol


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok I have to keep reminding myself that Manna's only a year old.

But then I look at some of those lists and cry.

I haven't been training her to do much in terms of cute or interesting, mostly just functional.

-basic obedience with a few off leash commands (like "too far" means come closer but you don't have to do a whole recall)
-a down under tables when I'm eating in a dog friendly place (few and far between in fort mac but it has it's uses in other parts of the province) She won't fit under my chair anymore but she does place herself right against my legs.
-garbage pick up. if my legs are bad that day, I'll get her to pick things up off the floor so I can put them away or toss them.
-don't walk through nana's flowers (my mother is paranoid about her flowers so I taught manna to either jump over or go around them. 
-Dance, if I ask her to dance she'll jump up so I can grab her paws and dance (fun trick)
-help me up, I don't ask her to do it yet because she's still growing but she has the idea down pat. If I fall and can't get up on my own, I'll say "Manna help me up" and she'll walk up and stand in front of me across ways so I can use her as leverage. She'll do it now with the leaning for counter balance and everything but I will not put my weight into her until she has completed development. 
-sitting and waiting to go through doors after me, we're still working on it but it's not a dominance thing, this is a Flaming safety thing. We can't both go through the door at the same time without me tripping up and falling. 
-and yeah I'm training her to help me out a little more around the house and such.



edit:
she taught herself to open doors, baby gates and bear proof containers. really not my idea


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

But your dog will spit baloney out, so you win


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Canyx said:


> But your dog will spit baloney out, so you win


ah I forgot about that! lol

yes only eats food that people give her when I say it's ok

edit: oranges are the exception. She thinks they are balls and goes nuts over them


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

This is an old video, he's actually got a lot more tricks up his paw now, but I've been too lazy to film a new video. lol. Need to get on that.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Cat invasion! Everest knows sit, up, and "GO SIT IN THE CORNER!"


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> This is an old video, he's actually got a lot more tricks up his paw now, but I've been too lazy to film a new video. lol. Need to get on that.


Love this and Jackson! He is so lucky to have someone who loves him this much ....... He does a better job bringing the socks back than Cookie! Lol! 

Sibe ... Impressive kitty!


----------



## gsdhunter (Nov 10, 2013)

Hunter doesn't know too many yet, he can 
Sit
Down
Stay
Look
Come
Front
Finish
Kennel
Lift your leg, when the leash gets tangled
Back
Drop, go straight to down from standing
Heel
Go get buddy, his toy
Get in the car
Leave it

I'm currently teaching him how to go around objects and crossing his paws


----------



## JuliaRose (Nov 14, 2013)

Our dogs aren't for show, so I don't expect them to know extensive tricks or anything fancy lol. (I mean I wouldn't complain if they DID know them but I haven't yet put the time in). One of ours we actually JUST adopted so I haven't really begun his training, but our other dog which we've had for eight months knows:
Sit
Down
Stay
Roll over
Paw (Shake)
Wait (At the door before going in/ out)
Leave it,
Get it/ Take it
Drop it,
Off (Of an object)
Out (Of a room or the car)
Load up (Into the car)
Freeze
Watch me/ Focus
Come when called

Working on Heel while walking.
I plan to teach our other one all of the same.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

JuliaRose said:


> Our dogs aren't for show, so I don't expect them to know extensive tricks or anything fancy lol.


My dog is just a shelter mutt snuggle bug dog, but we're always teaching him things and he has a pretty good library of tricks because it keeps his mind busy. If it's a bad weather day and he's making me bonkers, we can sit and run through his tricks and commands and work on new ones to mentally tire him out! Some are practical too - he files his own nails now!


----------



## JuliaRose (Nov 14, 2013)

Hambonez said:


> My dog is just a shelter mutt snuggle bug dog, but we're always teaching him things and he has a pretty good library of tricks because it keeps his mind busy. If it's a bad weather day and he's making me bonkers, we can sit and run through his tricks and commands and work on new ones to mentally tire him out! Some are practical too - he files his own nails now!


I would love to have a dog that files his own nails. I didn't mean that it HAS to be a show dog to do all sorts of tricks, more that it is not so important to me my dogs know show commands or how to do agility etc.  It's always cool to see dogs that can do lots of things though.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Hambonez said:


> My dog is just a shelter mutt snuggle bug dog, but we're always teaching him things and he has a pretty good library of tricks because it keeps his mind busy. If it's a bad weather day and he's making me bonkers, we can sit and run through his tricks and commands and work on new ones to mentally tire him out! Some are practical too - he files his own nails now!


Even teaching "shake" is functional. Dog steps over the leash? "Shake" and the leg is lifted and you don't have to squat down to untangle the leash. Different cue for each paw.


Denali:
Sit, down, side (lay on side), stand, come, touch, me (eye contact) stay/ok, paw, other ("other paw," real creative on that one), crawl, weave between my legs, speak (bark) including louder and whisper, talk (husky woo woos), feet (2o/2o contact behavior), stretch (playbow), go crate, go place (towel/mat), go hup (go up on the couch), kill me (jump up on me lol), leave it, take it, drop it, "with me" for walking and "go sniff" is release, get out (of the kitchen), flip (change which side of me she's on)

A few specific agility ones too, like "push" for taking the back side of a jump. All the obstacles have names. Been working on teaching Denali to go behind me and in between my legs, and put her front feet on my shoes so we can walk together. She has her right paw good but having trouble getting her left paw to stay on my shoe.

Kaytu:
Sit, down, stand, bang (lay on side), come, touch, me, stay/ok, paw, other, stretch, stick 'em up (beg position with paws straight up), kill me, go crate, go hup, leave it, drop it, "with me" for walking and "go sniff" is release, get out

Both know mushing commands: Line out, hike, gee, haw, round gee (pass on right), round haw (pass on left), woah, on by, hup (going uphill or changing surfaces), jump (going off a curb), go around (when they try to pass on the wrong side of something, I stop and have them fix their mistake by backing up and going around the correct way)


I'm definitely missing several but this is good lol. They're both learning to do a handstand right now too.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

sibe said:


> *kill me* (jump up on me lol)


brilliant.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

JuliaRose said:


> I would love to have a dog that files his own nails. I didn't mean that it HAS to be a show dog to do all sorts of tricks, more that it is not so important to me my dogs know show commands or how to do agility etc.  It's always cool to see dogs that can do lots of things though.


I nailed sandpaper to a board, and have him "dig dig" on the board. He flips out over nail trims, though we've been trying to desensitize since he was a wee pup. At least the filing helps keep the fronts a little shorter.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Just the thread I was looking for! For my agility class, we need to teach our dog a new trick and present that in front of our peers at the last class. So many to choose from, I just don't know which one to pick!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

My dog can make my blues disappear. Like, magic. 

Best trick ever.


----------

